# FTA_Setanta ?



## PBowie (Jan 4, 2006)

Does anyone know if you can recieve Setanta Sports USA on the FTA sat ?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Depends on what you mean. You can point at Galaxy 25, a satellite that is a well-known source of FTA programming, and you can watch Setanta Sports *if* you subscribe to it through GlobeCast (http://www.globecastworldtv.com/).

If you're asking if Setanta Sports is available for free, no, it isn't.


----------



## teknicol (Apr 12, 2007)

Cheaper alternative - maybe!! 
As an EPL fan I recieve Setanta English Soccer 'Champioship League' on my computer over the internet (only about 9" screen size), and English Premier League via broadband (min 700kbps) 'itvn box' ($99-00 box, and $14/mnth) , via 'Setanta Sports Broadband' (different programe from the tv schedule), fullscreen picture, on my 32" widescren TV set.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm seeing them in the clear on Galaxy-25. At least, it's ONE of their channels.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

kenglish said:


> I'm seeing them in the clear on Galaxy-25.


See this:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=971434


----------

